# Z22 head on a z24?



## Orton5 (Dec 3, 2016)

Can I put a z22 head on a z24 motor?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It depends what you are trying to accomplish, as there were a lot of different variations of the NAP-Z heads. If you are looking for a direct replacement, then "no." It will bolt on the block, but the Z24 has larger ports. Also, I believe the heads were different between the fuel injection and carbureted engines. You also had 4-spark plug vs. 8-spark plug heads.


----------

